# I can spot cobia AND pay for gas!



## Waldo68 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am coming to P-cola for all of April - have a serious addiction to cobia if you have room on your boat. I am experienced at sight fishing for them in Virginia Beach. Will pay my share of gas and bait and will help clean the boat (as a boat owner, I can't stand the guy that runs the moment he gets to the dock). I am a pretty decent spotter. Please let me know if you need a hand!

240-462-2311
Waldo


----------



## Waldo68 (Mar 24, 2014)

Little more about myself in the hopes of proving I am not a yahoo and getting some interest - AD Navy for about 12 years, coming there for a month long school. Don't drink while I am fishing - all business! Run a 21 foot parker up here in Va Beach. Logged about 200 hours last year cobia fishing. Hope somebody has room for me!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

No drinking while cobe fishing? Amateur... j/k...sort of...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's what I'm saying...no drinking. You got to crack one open when you hit the pass. Or when the boat falls off the trailer at the boat launch. Hehe
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The crisp sound of a can being opened brings the big ones from way off. They can smell the hops from a mile away. Making them hungry for big jigs.


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Nas oceana*

Retired from AIMD in 94 as a PR-1!!!! Who are you attached to and what school are you going to!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

